
Ask HN: How long does it take for you to build an MVP ready to launch? - feriforgacs
Hi,<p>the question you saw in the title is one from the survey I created to learn more about the indie developer &#x2F; maker community (it is focusing on people who are trying to make a living by creating digital products). If you are one yourself, could you please, help me with your answers?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;themakerreport.com&#x2F;<p>It takes about 15 minutes. Most of the questions have predefined answers, so you only need to select one of them.<p>Thank you.
======
gshdg
Depends entirely on what you’re building.

~~~
feriforgacs
Isn't it a good practice to set a base deadline for every product you are
working on? Eg. don't spend more than a month working on the MVP? That worked
for me avoiding working on something for months and not shipping it at the
end.

~~~
gshdg
Sure. But typically a to do list app is going to take a lot less time to MVP
than an Airtable clone, for instance.

